# Dates listed on threads



## jabbur (Mar 29, 2007)

I was thinking when a tread is listed at the start up page you show the title and underneath the person who started the thread.  Would it be possible to see the date beside the name of when the thread was started?  Also would be nice if when you scroll over a partial thread title there that you can see the whole title like you can through forum listings.  Just a thought.


----------



## csalt (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm a bit obtuse but I was under the impression that the date is listed?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2007)

jabbur said:
			
		

> I was thinking when a tread is listed at the start up page you show the title and underneath the person who started the thread.  Would it be possible to see the date beside the name of when the thread was started?  Also would be nice if when you scroll over a partial thread title there that you can see the whole title like you can through forum listings.  Just a thought.



Hi jabbur,

It does show the date but it's the date of the last post.  I will make this suggestion though and see what happens.  As far as the titles are concerned, sometimes they are too long - only a certain number of characters show up.  However, depending on what browser you use IE, Mozilla, etc., sometimes you can point to the thread title and not only the thread title will show up but a portion of the post also.


----------

